# Help! I need an ID On this guy



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Please help! I need an id on this guy. I am confused in waht kinda rhom is it. Peruvian, brazil? What! Thanks guy.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very bad angle.......can you try an get a full side image w/o angle......this photo makes it appear to be Xingu.....but need better photo.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Sorry, here ya go. Ask me if you need other ones.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

And another.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Take one without the flash, its distorting color. From the dark band on the tail, probably Arguaia rhombeus not Xingu. The humeral blemish is longer than Xingu.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Take one without the flash, its distorting color. From the dark band on the tail, probably Arguaia rhombeus not Xingu. The humeral blemish is longer than Xingu.


 Here you go Frank.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Another


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Here is one I found on: http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/rhombeus.html with your name on it Frank. I dunno if it is the same.

The guy who I got it from told me it was a Peruvian High Back, please clarify this. As I am anxious to find out.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

mrwilson99 said:


> And another.


 Looks like an elongatus with that rhom. How are they getting along?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Excellent flank shot......and yes agree, Peruvian.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> mrwilson99 said:
> 
> 
> > And another.
> ...


 They get along fine! They don't attack each other, they do it only while feeding. But yes, they get along.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks Frank, I had this two guys together for over 1.5 month now. At first they had chin injuries, but then it healed.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Keep us briefed about your fishes.....please use Piranha Discussion. I'm curious how long this "truce" lasts between both your fishes. Thanks for the update.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Keep us briefed about your fishes.....please use Piranha Discussion. I'm curious how long this "truce" lasts between both your fishes. Thanks for the update.


 Hmm, Frank. You do know they are divided between a divider right?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mrwilson99 Posted on Sep 30 2003, 07:24 AM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Sep 30 2003, 07:23 AM)
> Keep us briefed about your fishes.....please use Piranha Discussion. I'm curious how long this "truce" lasts between both your fishes. Thanks for the update.
> 
> Hmm, Frank. You do know they are divided between a divider right?


 I do now.







I glanced at the photo with the elongatus but didn't notice the divider as I was more focused on your fish question than other inhabitants. The Hollywood remark threw me off.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Me too.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was wondering about all the excitement with a divided rhom and elongatus...lol. The rhom does look just like my Aguaria rhom but mine was more elongated.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

look tite


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > mrwilson99 Posted on Sep 30 2003, 07:24 AM
> > QUOTE (hastatus @ Sep 30 2003, 07:23 AM)
> > Keep us briefed about your fishes.....please use Piranha Discussion. I'm curious how long this "truce" lasts between both your fishes. Thanks for the update.
> >
> ...


 Hahah Frank. The attention I got from people was good though!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Haha, thanks guy for the attention. I finally got my answer from Frank the man. I am happy now. By the way, how many types of rhoms are there???


----------

